

Best of FriendFeed - rockstar9
http://almostfamous.thiswontwork.com/

======
gaika
<http://friendfeedfeed.com/> \- Aggregate all your social networking
aggregator feeds into one aggregated feed of aggregator activity feeds!

~~~
vlad
Did pcollison make this?

------
mtw
what's the algorithm? how do you select the items that appear on the
frontpage? or is just a matter of selecting updates from tech elites from the
like of techcrunch / pmarca?

------
renwoshin
whoa cool

------
glareprotector
hella good

------
sekith
LMAO

------
gkdaz
this is pretty awesome

